# Mit Beckhoff gebäudeautomation



## wonderfulworld (20 August 2007)

Hallo,

mein Onkel baut gerade ein Eigenheim und will da ne Beckhoff SPS für seine Haussteuerung haben. Wir haben uns nach langen überlegen für eine Cx9010 entschieden, weil da ein Win CE embedded ist erweitern wollten wir die SPS mit K-Klemmen die mit Ethernet verbunden sind.

Meine Fragen:

1.

Wie kann ich den Lampen an und ausschalten, bzw Dimmen. Jede einzelne Lampe mit einem Relais anzusteuern kommt mir ziemlich teuer vor, und dann ist die ja immer noch nicht gedimmt. Gibts da nicht vielleicht ne besser, billigere und einfachere Lösung? Hab da mal was von Dali gehört, kann mir darunter aber nichts rechtes vorstellen.


2.

Rollandensteuerung, hab ich mir bis jetzt so überlegt einfach ein kleines Relais das 2-3A verträgt und über ne 24V Spule geschalten wird zu nehmen. Problem ist  hier, dass mein Onkel kein Relais will, dass lauter ist als ein normaler "Treppenhauseltako"

3.

Steckdosen wollte ich über Schütze Paktweise an und ausschalten können. Zum Beispiel alle Hifi-Standbygeräte aus, Kinderzimmer aus...

4.

Der einzige Ort wo ich bis jetzt Beckhoffware kaufen konnte war bei Ebay. Habt ihr vielleicht einen Tipp, wo man als Privatmann noch einkaufen könnte, bzw schauen kann wie teuer das Zeugs ist.

Ich bedank mich mal dann im vorraus schon für eure Antworten    

lg wonderfulworld


----------



## edison (20 August 2007)

wonderfulworld schrieb:


> 1.
> Wie kann ich den Lampen an und ausschalten, bzw Dimmen. Jede einzelne Lampe mit einem Relais anzusteuern kommt mir ziemlich teuer vor, und dann ist die ja immer noch nicht gedimmt. Gibts da nicht vielleicht ne besser, billigere und einfachere Lösung? Hab da mal was von Dali gehört, kann mir darunter aber nichts rechtes vorstellen.


Von Beckhoff gibts dafür extra ne fertige Dimmerklemme - deren Preis würde mich aber auch mal Interessieren.
Dali sollte aber auch nicht gerade billig werden.
Außerdem haben wir hier im Forum eine Suchfunktion - war erst die Tage ein Thema


wonderfulworld schrieb:


> 2.
> Rollandensteuerung, hab ich mir bis jetzt so überlegt einfach ein kleines Relais das 2-3A verträgt und über ne 24V Spule geschalten wird zu nehmen. Problem ist hier, dass mein Onkel kein Relais will, dass lauter ist als ein normaler "Treppenhauseltako"


Da benötigst Du gleich 2Relais (auf & ab) - so laut sind die auch nicht, dafür aber günstig. Alternativ gibts von Beckhoff auch Klemmen, die Netzspannung elektronisch, also Lautlos, schalten



wonderfulworld schrieb:


> 3.
> Steckdosen wollte ich über Schütze Paktweise an und ausschalten können. Zum Beispiel alle Hifi-Standbygeräte aus, Kinderzimmer aus...


Geht prima mit Finder Relais, als Tipp: Im neuen Progamm sind welche, die sich auch von Hand feststellen lassen. Damit gibts auch Strom aus der Steckdose wenn die Steuerung nicht läuft.



wonderfulworld schrieb:


> 4.
> Der einzige Ort wo ich bis jetzt Beckhoffware kaufen konnte war bei Ebay. Habt ihr vielleicht einen Tipp, wo man als Privatmann noch einkaufen könnte, bzw schauen kann wie teuer das Zeugs ist.


Schonmal bei Beckhoff angerufen?
Ansonsten findet sich sicherlich jemand, der Dir welche über Rechnung direkt verkauft.


----------



## drfunfrock (21 August 2007)

Beckhoff-Vertretungen sind auf der Beckhoff-Webseite zu finden. Und nur dort bekommt man den Kram.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (25 August 2007)

edison schrieb:


> Von Beckhoff gibts dafür extra ne fertige Dimmerklemme - deren Preis würde mich aber auch mal Interessieren...


Ich hatte vor ein paar Wochen bei Beckhoff nachgefragt. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, lag der Preis für die 300VA-Klemme bei ca. 60..65€. Unterm Strich eine sehr günstige Lösung.

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Cerberus (27 August 2007)

Diese 300VA-Klemme waäre die KL 2751 und die ist mit 62 € angegeben. Die Markteinführung dieser Klemme ist auf dieses Quartal angesetzt. Inwieweit sie allerdings schon verfügbar ist, müsstest du mal bei Beckhoff nachfragen.

Zur Gebäudeautomation gibts von Beckhoff auch eine spezielle Softwarebibliothek für knapp 95 €. Musst mal schauen, ob dir diese weiterhelfen könnte und vllt mal bei Beckhoff nachfragen, was alles in dieser Lib zur Verfügung gestellt wird.

Zum Thema DALI:
DALI (Digital-Adressable-Lighting-Interface) ist eine Definition zur Standardisierung digitaler Schnittstellen von Vorschaltgeräten. Mit diesem Standard sind die Hersteller von Beleuchtungskomponenten in der Lage, komplexe Beleuchtungsaufgaben einfach und komfortabel zu lösen. Auch dafür gibt es eine Lib für umsonst. Für diese Realisierung bräuchtest du zusätzlich zur Lib noch die DALI-Master- und Netzteilklemme KL6811 für 206 €.

Gruß Cerberus


----------



## klaus1 (13 September 2009)

wonderfulworld schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mein Onkel baut gerade ein Eigenheim und will da ne Beckhoff SPS für seine Haussteuerung haben. Wir haben uns nach langen überlegen für eine Cx9010 entschieden, weil da ein Win CE embedded ist erweitern wollten wir die SPS mit K-Klemmen die mit Ethernet verbunden sind.



Was kostet diese SPS? Kann ich hier per Remote auf den Windows CE? Visualisierung dann auch möglich? Oder wäre die mit einer herkömmlichen BC9000 auch möglich?
Danke,


----------



## wonderfulworld (14 September 2009)

Hm Preise hab ich jetzt für den Cx nicht mehr im Kopf. Wahren glaub ich so um die 500-700 Euro. Falls du bei Ebay kaufst solltest du darauf achten, dass du keinen Cx der ersten Generation erwischt. Die waren noch nicht ausgereift. Woran man aber jetzt einen ausgereiften Cx erkennt weiß ich leider nicht. Sorry ist schon recht lange her. Haben dann schlußendlich auch einen BC genommen, was meiner Meinung aber eine Fehlentscheidung war. BC ist zwar ne sehr gute SPS, und läuft wahrscheinlich auch stabilier als ein Cx, hat aber dafür deutlich weniger Speicher. Deshalb konnten wir teilweise die Hausbibliothek von Oscat nicht benutzen. 
Du kannst per VNC/Remote etc. auf den WindowsCE-Rechner, ist sehr einfach. Ich glaub da gibts sogar ein Tool von Beckhoff. Visualisierung soll ziemlich einfach möglich, es gibt soweit ich weiß bei TwinCat die Möglichkeit das ganze mit Hilfe von ADS-Schnittstellen zu Visualisieren. Beckhoff stellt dafür auch APIs in gängigen Programmiersprachen zur Verfügung. Man kann auch die Visualisierung von Codesys nehmen, wenn man es wirklich sehr einfach haben will. Was ich jetzt aber nicht wöllte. 

Allerdings weiß ich über das Thema noch nicht soviel. Haben zwar mittlerweile, das lebensnotwendige im Haus installierst. Aber aus zeitlichen Gründen den ganzen Schnickschnack wie Visualisierung, zusätzliche Progamme etc. auf den kommenden Winter verschoben. Deshalb kann ich dir da auch nicht so genau antworten wie du das jetzt vielleicht haben wölltest.

gruß und viel Spaß beim Hausautomatisieren wünscht
wonderfulworld


----------



## stefanm80 (14 September 2009)

Hallo,

ich kann dir dazu noch von Beckhoff die TwinCAT Building Automation Bibliothek empfehlen. Die habe ich bei Beckhof erworben. Darin sind alle wichtigen Gebäudeautomationsfunktionen als Softwarebaustein enhalten. 
Beckhoff Komponenten kannst du als Privatperson direkt bei Beckhoff kaufen. Falls du jedoch eine Händler kennst sind noch ein paar Prozente drin!
Noch ein Tipp:
Ich würde EIB Taster einsetzen und diese mit einer KL6301 in den CX einlesen. Das spart viel Verdrahtungsaufwand. Und dann die Beckhoffklemmen als Aktoren oder Dimmer verwenden. Das ist aber eine Frage was die Anlage kosten soll.

Bei weiteren Fragen einnfach schreibe!

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Triac (14 September 2009)

Hallo,

die Building Automation Softwarebibliothek ist wirklich zu empfehlen. 
EIB-Taster würde ich aber auf keinen Fall einsetzen. Viel zu teuer und die Klemme ist auch nicht gerade günstig. Da würde ich über digitale Eingänge und handelsüblihce Taster von Jung, Merten etc. gehen.
Es gibt die Taster ja in verschiedensten Ausführungen, da wird schon etwas passendes dabei sein. 
Dann wünsche ich mal viel Spaß beim Planen. Verkehrt machst Du mit Beckhoff definitiv nichts.

Gruß Triac


----------



## wonderfulworld (14 September 2009)

Was macht den die TwinCAT Building Automation Bibliothek so empfehlenswert. Hab sie bis jetzt nicht eingesetzt. 
EIB-Taster würde ich auch nicht verwenden. Was vielleicht mal interessant wäre, wäre so ein EIB-Infrarot-Empfänger, den man mit einer Fernbedienung Signale senden kann. Deshalb ist es glaub ich eine gute Idee, profilaktisch eine Eib-Leitung im Wohnbereich zu legen. Aber muss auch nicht unbedingt sein, zur Not, kann man ja auch Telefonleitungen als EIB-Leitungen missbrauchen. 
Berker-Taster sind überigens auch ganz hübsch. 
lg wonderfulworld


----------



## cream3000 (14 September 2009)

Hi,

schon mal an eine Lösung mit EnOcean gedacht?

Das ist batterielose Funktechnik von z.B. Eltako.
Das ganze wird per EnOcean-Klemme und Empfänger eingelesen und dann weiterverarbeitet.
So würde der Verdrahtungsaufwand bei den Schaltern kompl. entfallen und die kosten sind eher geringer als bei herkömmlicher installation.
Die Taster haben quasi 4 Kanäle und können in nahezu jedes beliebige Schalterprogramm integriert werden.

Zum Thema .lib kann ich OSCAT empfehlen. Eine kostenlose lib mit vielen tollen Bausteinen.
www.oscat.de

Gruß Andi.


----------



## tschortscho51 (14 September 2009)

Ich habe aktuell ca. 30 Stück KL2751 in meinem Haus eingebaut.
Hat auf Anhieb bestens funktioniert.
Lichtschalter habe ich mit Feller Elektroniktaster 24VDC realisiert.
Lampen, Steckdosen etc. direkt mit 230VAC von den Busklemmen angesteuert (Potentialtrennklemmen für jeden Sicherungskreis).
(CPU Siemens 315-2 PN/DP, BK9103, Profinet)


----------



## klaus1 (14 September 2009)

Danke für die vielen Hinweise!
Lampen und Steckdosen hast du direkt über die Dimmklemmen KL2751 angesteuert? Nehme an die Steckdosen direkt über die KL2602, also Klemmen mit integrierten Relais? Oder seperat alles auf eigenständige Relais rausgeführt?
Läuft die CPU auf der BK9103 ? 
Welche Potentialtrennklemmen verwendest du ? Werden diese zwischen den KL2602 gesetzt? Sicherst du zusätzlich auch noch per Leitungsschutzschalter an den Relaisausgängen ab? Wo sitzt bei dir der FI?

Kann eine Visualisierung durchgeführt werden mittels TwinCat? 
Danke,
Klaus


----------



## Triac (15 September 2009)

Natürlich kannst Du eine Visu über TwinCat erstellen. Dann bist Du aber in Deinen Möglichkeiten begrenzt. Aber Beckhoff stellt die ADS-Bibliothek zur Verfügung, so dass Du ohne Probleme unter C#, Visual Basic etc. Visualisierungen erstellen kannst, die sich direkt mit der jeweiligen TwinCat Runtime verbinden. Also ein bißchen reinarbeiten in die Thematik, dann ist das kein Problem. Ist ja alles sehr gut dokumentiert von Beckhoff.....

Gruß Triac


----------



## stefanm80 (15 September 2009)

Hallo,

die TwinCAT Building Automation Bibliothek hat fertige Funktionsbaustein für alle STandart Buliding Funktionen. Es gibt bei Beckhoff kostenlos ein pdf indem alle Funktionen beschrieben sind. Prinzipiell kann man sich die Bausteine auch selber schreiben. Die Bibliothek kostet ca. 90 Euro.

Nochmal zum EIB:
Wenn ich in jdem Raum Rollos steuern will, mehrere Lichtkreise habe und vielleicht noch die ein oder andere Steckdose schalten will, dann erspart der EIB doch einiges an Verdrahtung. Die Merten MFT oder Busch Jäger Triton gibt es mit Infrarot. Da kann ich meine EIB Taster vom Sofa bedienen ohne aufzustehen. Ich habe das bei mir so gelöst und bin sehr zu friden damit, auch wenn die Investition etwas höher ist als normal 24V Taster.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## tschortscho51 (15 September 2009)

Für jeden Raum habe ich einen LS. Der FI kann ja mit dem LS kombiniert werden oder vorgeschaltet sein.
Vom LS 230VAC auf KL9150 und dahinter die benötigten KL2751 oder KL2602.
Dann für den nächsten Sicherungskreis wieder ab LS die KL9150 einspeisen usw. Die Lichtschalter habe ich 24VDC mit Einspeiseklemme KL9100 und KL1404 an die Steuerung angebunden. Da gibt es sicher auch andere Möglichkeiten.
Ich habe generell keine externen Koppelrelaus verwendet, alles mit KL...
Die Steuerung wie schon gesagt ist eine Siemens CPU, das Touchpanel auch Siemens und mit WinCCflexible programmiert.
Dies geht natürlich alles auch mit Beckhoff


----------



## klaus1 (15 September 2009)

Brauch ich zum Einspeisen immer die KL9150 bzw. KL9100 ? Was sind hier die Unterschiede?
Du hast die Lichtschalter alle parallel verdrahtet mit 24V Taster? Auf Flanke, oder sind das Schaltkontakte?
Welche andere Möglichkeiten? DALI kommt glaub ich auch wieder teuer, weil ich dann spezielle Lampen benötige. Das Modul selber wäre nicht so teuer für DALI...
Ich werde wahrscheinlich alles parallel rausführen (Licht + Steckdosen + Schalter) in 3 Nebenverteiler, und dann nach und nach je nach Bedarf in die SPS integrieren. Ist halt enromer Verdrahtungsaufwand aber sicher die kompatibelste Lösung.
Hast du mehr als 2 Drähte zu den Tastern / Licht verlegt für Zukünftige sachen? Welchen Querschnitt zu den Tastern oder einheitlich für alle gleichen? 
Wie siehts mit Bewegungsmelder aus, bzw. Netzfreischalter?
Auf welchen Betrag bist du da in etwa gekommen mit deiner SPS? Ich überleg gleich die CX9000 als SPS zu nehmen!
Welche ist deine? Siemens CPU sagt mir nicht viel. eine BC9000 ?
Danke für die echt super Tipps!


----------



## tschortscho51 (16 September 2009)

Beckhoff hat sehr gute Unterlagen On-Line. Welche Einspeiseklemmen benötigt werden ist dort ersichtlich.
Über Preise zu sprechen gibt wenig Sinn. Für das jeweilige Projekt muss ja in jedem Falle ein Mengengerüst der benötigten Komponenten angelegt werden. Danach können die Preise eingesetzt werden. Die Materialauswahl und -menge bestimmt den Preis.
Als Lichttaster habe ich Elektroniktaster der Fa. Feller (Horgen, CH) eingesetzt. Diese gibt es in verschiedenen Ausführungen, auch mit LED.
Zu jedem Lichtschalter ist ein 10x0,5mm2 Kabel geführt.
Präsenzmelder setze ich Theben-HTS Typ "compact office 24V" und mit Luxmessung den Typ "comact office 24V Lux" ein (Analog 0-10V) ein.


----------



## klaus1 (17 September 2009)

Ich hab immer nur kurz Informationen über die Feldklemmen. Gibts hier noch detailiertere Anleitungen, wenn ja, wo ?
Wozu ein 10x 0.5mm² zu jedem Taster? Sollte schon ein geschirmtes Kabel sein oder? Verwendest du auch Kontakte an den Fenstern, oder Windsensor, Regensensor, Lichtsensor? Für was hast du die Präsenzmelder installiert? Klappen herkömmliche Bewegungsmelder auch?


----------



## tschortscho51 (17 September 2009)

Mit dem Elektroniktaster von Feller kann ich mit einem Taster max. 8 Schaltbetätigungen realisieren, dazu noch +24VDC und 0VDC. Einfachheitshalber habe ich auf alle Schalter das gleiche Standardkabel gezogen. Im Eingangsbereich, Treppenhaus, Toilette etc. habe ich Präsenzmelder eingebaut (keine Lichtschalter). Ich glaube Präsenzmelder sind geeigneter zur Erfassung von Personen als Bewegungsmelder (müsste mit dem Lieferanten besprochen werden.
Windmelder, Wetterstation etc. habe ich keine eingebaut. Das Wetter sehe ich durchs Fenster. Beschattungen (Storen) habe ich keine montiert.
Mein Haus steht auf 1830müM, und so ziemlich keine Einsicht von Nachbarn. Am Abend kühlt die Luft genügend ab um Wärme im Haus mit Lüften abzukühlen. Somit habe ich auch keine Storensteuerungen. Bei andern Standorten geht das natürlich nicht, da wird Beschattung benötigt.


----------



## klaus1 (17 September 2009)

danke für die Ausführlichen Tipps!
Du schreibst, du kannst 8 Schaltbetätigungen realisieren? Hast du Softwaremäßig dann alle Möglichkeiten abgefangen ? Sehe ich das richtig, dass du nur 2 Drähte auf einen Digitalen Eingang führst, und dann je nach Dauer der Betätigung die Flanken auf der SPS auswertest?
Beschattung habe ich schon vor, bin ziemlich südlich auf 500m ausgerichtet. Was mich noch interessieren würde wären Windsensoren, Regensensoren oder auch Lichtsensoren(Dämmerung). Wie würde ich die ansteuern ? Über Serielle Eingänge auf der SPS ? Wo finde ich Listen von Hersteller die das ganze vielleicht sogar mit einer Bibliothek anbieten?
Danke,


----------



## tschortscho51 (18 September 2009)

Der Feller Elektroniktaster gibts mit 2-8 Schaltkontakten. Je nach eingebautem Taster breuche ich für jeden Schaltkontakt eine Litze und einen SPS-Eingang.


----------



## klaus1 (19 September 2009)

auf welche Art und Weise kann der Taster verwendet werden wenn 8 Funktionen drinnen stecken? Hast du dann pro Taster 8 Digitale Eingänge bei der SPS belegt?
Danke,


----------



## Ferengi (19 September 2009)

hab zwar keinen taster von feller sondern von gira, aber ich denke das prinzip is das gleiche, ich hab 6 tasten = 6 Digitale Eingänge, pro Taster eine LED + Hintergrundbeläuchtung = 7 Digitale Ausgänge, dazu die Versorgungspannung also mindestens 14 kabel vom schalter zur Steuerung

Christian


----------



## klaus1 (23 September 2009)

wie dimmst du dann bspw. ein Licht? Kann die Tastdauer ausgewertet werden? So wie auf einem herkömmlichen Dimmer. Taste kurz Licht an. taste antippen und halten: dimmen. loslassen dimmzustand halten.

danke


----------



## Ferengi (23 September 2009)

genau, das ist ja das schöne du kannst die dinger belegen wie du willst (licht, heizung usw), kurze "klicks", langes drücken, doppel oder dreifach klicks usw. es gibt da die oscat bibliothek, da sind viele funktionen drin, z.b. auch verschiedene funktionsblöcke um taster auszuwerten

Christian


----------



## klaus1 (23 September 2009)

hört sich super an. die bibliothek gibts kostenlos? was kostet eine Lizenz für Twincat? Ich denke an die CX9000 im Haus. Lässt sich hier auch visualisieren und per WEB Schnittstelle zur Verfügung stellen?


----------



## Ferengi (23 September 2009)

ja, ist kostenlos http://www.oscat.de/
zur beckhoff kann ich nix sagen, hab eine wago 750-841 im einsatz, da wird das standart codesys verwendet, gibts bei wago kostenlos zum download

Christian


----------



## klaus1 (23 September 2009)

kann ich bei der 750-841 auch per http drauf? Webserver integriert? Visualisierung wahrscheinlich nur direkt auf PC über Software möglich? Für mich wäre interessant wenn ein Webserver drauf laufen würde und ich nicht einen PC zur Verfügung stellen müsste. gibts von wago auch sowas?
danke,


----------



## Ferengi (24 September 2009)

auf der 841 ist auch ein webserver drauf, man kann entweder die codesys visualiserung mit draufspielen (hier habe ich ein kleines problem, da das teil auf java basiert, und das mein iphone garnichtmag) oder du legst halt eine eigene html an, die kann dann überall angezeigt werden, oder als 3. kostenlose version du holst dir die daten mti php von einem server/pc und machst da weiter


----------



## klaus1 (26 September 2009)

hört sich super an.
Heißt aber man kann zwar per HTTP drauf zugreifen, es wird aber ein java Applet angezeigt? 
Kann ich selber html seiten mit den Daten auf der SPS laufen lassen?
ist das jetzt die 750-841 oder 750-842 ?
Danke,


----------



## Ferengi (26 September 2009)

du brauchts die 841 falls es eine wago werden sollte (die hat nen eigenen webserver)

der standart fall ist das man in codesys seine visualisierung mit der maus "zusammenklickt" damit man die im webbrowser anschauen kann benötigt man leider java (funktioniert gut, nur leider kann mein iphone kein java)

du kannst aber auch eigene html dateien erstellen, die bekommen einfach eine andere dateiendung und schon erkennt das system das es da drin daten ein/ausgeben muß, falls es aber mal soweit kommen sollte gibts ausführlichere infos. (alternativ über xml, die man z.b. von einem anderen rechner mittels php abfragen kann) = flexiebler, aber mehr arbeit

Christian


----------



## klaus1 (26 September 2009)

Die 750-842 hat keinen Webserver integriert?


----------



## Ferengi (26 September 2009)

ich kenn die 842 nicht näher (hab nur die 841) aber im datenblatt kann ich nix davon finden (zwar zugriff über http, aber keine visualisierung)


----------



## SebastianLicht (29 September 2009)

Hallo

Ich lese gerade was ihr hier so treibt und wollte nur mal kurz einwerfen das ich mit einem cx 9010 schon fast eine fertige gebäudesteuerung habe.

vieliecht kann ich bei Fragen weiterhelfen ?


----------



## klaus1 (29 September 2009)

Ich hätte gleich noch eine Frage:
Ich plane pro Stockerwek einen E-Verteiler und im Keller den Hauptverteiler mit Erdkabel Anschluss.
Kann mir jemand sagen welche Größe ich hier verwenden soll?
Reichen 140x100x25 ?
Der Deckendurchbruch pro Stock ist mit 40x15 kalkuliert.
Ich werde allerdings ohnehin im Keller die CX9000 betreiben, und per LAN in jedes Stockwerk einen Busankoppler setzen.
Somit halte ich mir bei der Sternverdrahtung doch einiges frei, und muss nicht gegebenfalls vom 1.OG bis in den Keller.
Danke,
Klaus


----------



## Ferengi (30 September 2009)

zur größe möchte ich nix sagen, da ich noch nicht das vergnügen hatte ein neues haus zu verkabeln, aber ein tipp: nimm alles grundsätzlich eine nummer größer, erspart später viel ärger (oder lass zumindest im keller neben dem schrank so viel platz das du im notfall einen 2. daneben hängen kannst)


----------



## klaus1 (30 September 2009)

Habe grad die Info erhalten, dass Beckhoff mit Wago Komponenten nicht vermischt werden sollten, ob es klappt weis ich nicht. Macht jedoch sicher keinen Sinn, und die Hersteller werden sicher bestrebt sein, dass die Konkurrenz nicht dazu paßt! => Ist ja klar!
Da DALI für mich eher teuer aussieht mit den ganzen Geräten die noch dazu in kurzem Abstand vorgeschalten werden sollten, hab ich mich eher auf CX9000 Beckhoff wegen Dimmklemmen und Relaisklemmen verbissen! ;-)
Was meint ihr?
@SebastianLicht: Was genau hast du verbaut? Welche Klemmen, welche Komponenten werden angesteuert?


----------



## Pepper (1 Oktober 2009)

Die Hardware der beiden Hersteller Beckhoff und Wago sollten nicht vermischt werden. Bei den Digitalen Ein-und Ausgangsklemmen kann es funktionieren, spätestens bei den Analog-Klemmen nicht mehr.

Ich würde dir persönlich zu dem 750-841 raten, da der wirklich viel genutzt wird und die Community dementsprechend auch sehr groß ist falls man mal n Problem hat. Ausserdem ist der Wago-Support um längen besser als der von Beckhoff (zumindest in Deutschland). Ausserdem zahlt man bei Beckhoff für z.B. Modbus extra und wenn du bibliotheken haben möchtest musst du bei Beckhoff viel Geld lassen. Bei Wago gibts Modbus dazu und die Gebäude Bibliotheken sind auch frei verfügbar. Zusätzlich kann ich dir noch die Open source Bibliothek "OSCAT" emfpehlen ( Bei der ist es egal ob Beckhoff,Wago oder Siemens).

Für Beleuchtung im Haus würde ich mit Relais arbeiten. Es gibt von Eltako auch Dimmer Module. 

Vorteil von Dali wäre, dass du Lichtszenen erstellen kannst und eine Rückmeldung bekommst (z.B. Ob ein Leuchtmittel defekt ist). Ob man das in einem Einfamilienhaus braucht weiss ich nicht.


----------



## SebastianLicht (5 Oktober 2009)

Hallo verbaut ist ein CX 9010 und ein BK 9000 als hauptstationen
ich habe mich aus kostengründen für den K-Bus entschieden hier habe ich verbaut
KL 3202 für Temperaturerfassung von Warmwasserspeicher sonstigen Heizungstemperaturen.
kl6021 für Wetterdaten
KL 6001 für die Kommunikation mit der zentralheizung und des LCN systems
KM 2614 für die ansteuerung eines Heizungsmischer`s
KL 2791 für Ansteuerung der Pumpen
desweiteren KL 3403 für die stromverbrauchserfassung der beiden gebäude.


----------



## klaus1 (11 Oktober 2009)

kann mir jemand günstige 24V Präsenzmelder sowie Temperatursensoren ohne die teuren PT100 Klemmen von Beckhoff empfehlen?
Wo sollte ich die Sensoren installieren? wie habt ihr das gelöst?
danke,
Klaus


----------



## m$a (20 Oktober 2009)

Also ich hab mir die KLxx gegönnt und in jeden Raum einen PT100 (1.5 x 1.5mm, hab ich einfach auf eine Schalterwippe (Legrand) mittig aufgeklebt)

du kannst auch einen KTY verwenden - dann musst du halt eine Analogeingangsklemme verwenden


----------



## Speedtriple (3 November 2009)

*Visualisierung*

Hallo zusammen,
passt zwar nicht genau zu der Frage aber ich denke es könnte von Interesse sein: 
Bei LS24-GmbH.de gibt es günstige Software zur Visualisierung von Gebäuden.
Die Software kommuniziert über Modbus. d.h. es können auch verschiedene Hersteller eingebunden werden. Stromzähler,Messgeräte usw.

http://92.51.138.222/mcsClient/index.html

lg


----------



## Ferengi (3 November 2009)

und schon wieder eine Visualisierung die auf dem iphone nicht funktioniert ... :sb2:
ansonsten sieht das ganze recht nett aus, was verstehst du unter "günstig" auf der webseite hab ich keine Preise gefunden

Christian


----------



## Speedtriple (3 November 2009)

*Visu Software*

Die Software liegt bei 300Euro. 
Der IphoneClient wird dann mitinbegriffen sein.
Der IphoneClient wird in 2 Monaten verfügbar sein.

Gruß


----------

